# Traffic/Bandwith Überwachungstool  für CentOS dedicated Server? Gibts da was?



## P_H_I_L (14. März 2010)

Hi @ All,
ich habe einen amerikanischen CentOS (dedicatedServer) über den ich nur mittels SSH (puty) zugreifen kann.
Ich habe kein ControlPanel oder ähnlichs. Bin auch kein ServerAdmin. Kenne ein paar Basics aber mehr auch nicht.

Kennt jemand von euch ein Freeware-Tool das man via SSH installieren kann womit man den Traffic am Server überwachen kann. Welche Bandbreite täglich benutzt werden und wieviele User darauf sind?
Denn auf dem Server läuft eine Homepage von mir. 


Vielen Dank,
Philipp


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. März 2010)

Hallo Philipp,



P_H_I_L hat gesagt.:


> Hi @ All,
> Welche Bandbreite täglich benutzt werden


Google mal nach MRTG + Cacti - damit kannst du dann einfach die Netzwerkkarte in deinem Server abfragen - gibt genug HowTos 



> und wieviele User darauf sind?


Dabei kommt es drauf an, was du wissen möchtest - ohne genaueres zu wissen, könnten dir awstats oder webalizer bereits weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,
- Arne


----------



## P_H_I_L (16. März 2010)

hi,
bin keine serveradmin und linux ist nicht meine welt. verstehe nur wenige grundbegriffe und habe es versuch kann beides ned installieren... bin wohl zu dumm 

gibts denn irgedwas was man mittels yum installieren kann. Muss nichts besonderes sein. vielleicht gibts auch linux befehle...

ich bräuchte nur die auslastung in MB die monatlich über den Server gehen? Kann man das irgendwie mittels ssh aus auslesen? 
Bräuchte es eben monatsweiße oder eben tagesweiße.

Gibts Ratschläge ? 

Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. März 2010)

P_H_I_L hat gesagt.:


> hi,
> verstehe nur wenige grundbegriffe und habe es versuch kann beides ned installieren...


Mit welchem Tutorial hast du es genau versucht? An welcher Stelle kommst du nicht weiter?



> Gibts Ratschläge ?


Wenn du dich bisher selbst um die Administration des Servers kümmerst, könnte ich dir anbieten, dies für dich im Rahmen einer Server-Management-Dienstleistung zu übernehmen. Dabei würde ich mich nicht nur um die Systemadministration kümmern, sondern eben auch um ein Anliegen, wie z.B. das Auswerten des Traffics, etc. - wenn du Interesse hast, schicke mir doch einfach eine Email an info (aaat) busoft (puunnkt) de, um dann Details zu klären.

Viele Grüße,
- Arne


----------

